# where are the croakers? help!!



## dcdaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

fishing this weekend any hot spot anyone know of?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

IMHO, I don't think there's a predictable "hot" spot right now, but it's a sure bet that the farther south you go, the better odds you'll have.
.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

*Try here...*

good ol Point Look Out......If you have some gas money...go to blue water my man...


----------



## dcdaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks guys any info on choptank?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dcdaddy said:


> fishing this weekend any hot spot anyone know of?



Seafood counter, Giant Food - $1.79 lb.  For them to be this cheap they must be abundant somewhere.  

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*PLO Report*



BLUEFISH said:


> good ol Point Look Out......If you have some gas money...go to blue water my man...


   

Speaking from recent experience, there are lots of fish at PLO. As long as you like *big flat ugly* fish.  

Fished PLO pier from 2pm yesterday til 2am this morning. It was ray-o-rama big time. Bassturds were hitting anything you threw in the water, even bloodworm fishbites.  Ended up dropping my snells to 15# just to make it easier to break'em off.

I'm sure the croaks were there but were scared off by the winged ones. In the 12hrs I was there, only saw two croaks and one little blue brought in. 

Played with the baby spot on an ultralight and brought a number home for the brine bucket.

Oh well, weather was perfect for an outing. Good night to be on the water. Fished with a P&S'er who's handle I can't remember.  Getting old I guess. Nice to meet you bud and hope to fish with ya again. Maybe next time we can bring something home for the pan.  
.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks for the report Bubba.*

I was going there this Sat, but decided to go further down south.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i was ther fri night into sat morning,same deal
skate country . even the crabs were eating the fish bites. looks like smaller croakes are moving in ,pretty soon it will be spots arama and blues.
weather was pretty nice not to mention the 
noseeums were held at bay by the nice breeze.

better luck next time.


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Bubba,

It was me you fished with, and it was good meeting you to. I'm sure you'll see me again out there or somewhere else. I will co-sign on the fact that the rays were everywhere. I was there the whole time Bubba was there and I probably saw one more croaker come over there rails than he did. We didn't catch anything, but maybe I'll give it a try during a weekday.

Godfrey


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Skate Away.grrrr*

SKATE are at spsp,few to none croakers,if any,below 15".....skate are spawning off point there.sorry guys.we lost alot of rigs and fed skate as of lately. hope it changes.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

peterkin,
I told you I would forget it. 
Like I said above, it was good fishing with you bud. Chatting about everything under the sun for hours made the trip a success IMO. The fishing stunk, but the socializing and weather made up for it. 
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BF, 
Thanks for the rays @ SPSP report. Saved me a trip. Stinks that they are up here so soon. It's a waste of time when they're around.
.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

I may give SPSP a shot tuesday night after 10pm even though the skates are around with the moon this full i cant help but to try. Off wendsday but i dont even know if a trip to PLO is going to be worth it at this time.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Can't Find*

Any Croakers Myself. I Will Try My Pax River House B-4 I Leave To Go To New Jersey


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey BubbaBlue*

Hey BubbaBlue,

Did you try your luck at CP or did you go straight to PLO.

Jeff


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm not sure of how true it is but choptank, hoopers and tilghman have been hitting.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Otter*

Hey Nick,

You been back to The Tank recently.

On my way back early Tuesday Morning, there were about 5 cars on the Cambridge side of the pier. The rod tips were spread out pretty good from that side. I could not see from the other end.

But hey, driving 1 hour and 15 min to soak bait is better than 2 hours, especially if the skates are not around.


May venture out one night this week.

Jeff


----------



## dcdaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

anything happen at cp or plo? past weekend i was at colonial beach fishing was slow i caught a 17inch croaker but see few croaker caught


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Leopard, let us know how you did at SP Tues.

dcdaddy, read above in this thread. Lots of rays at PLO Saturday.

Jeff, check your PMs.
.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Fyremanjef*

Cow nose rays go to Choptank River Bridge, too based on my experience there. Also, I have seen some fishermen so paranoid there that they tie down their rods to the bridge rails. 

I was talking to my friend when one of my rods jumped from the sidewalk over the rail. Luckily, the reel was conventional and got hang up on the top rail. My wife waved me down pointing to the rod wavering over the rail.  It was a cow now ray trying to take my rod.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Drove by choptank 2 hours ago and saw seven cars there.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Spsp 6/22*

Fished from 10pm til about 1:30am, totally dead not a bite, was using clams , BW fishbites, and even tried some cut spot(at that point was hope id atleast snag a skate). 2 others up there but they werent fairing much better. I even had a what looked like a giant beach rat come by camp and mock me  , grrrr if its one animal that creeps me is any rodents dunno what it is but even mice just send chills up my spine. Stood up out of my chair yelled at it( wasnt wearing any shoes i dont like rats crawling around my bare feet /shiver). I guess he got the picture and bolted down the beach :--|


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Drove by choptank on the way back home and walked out on the pier. The water looked real dirty but there were some small schools of bunker near shore. Did see a few cow nosed rays hooked up while I was there.


----------



## dcdaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

fish at at the tank caught one croaker my father caught a nice perch other than that slow ,slow night seen one catch a big croaker some else caught big croaker bloodworm were working that night i was using squid and fish bites think the crabs feeding on the bait will try crisfield so far colonial beach zero choptank one croaker fish bite $ 7.95 at holiday the crab scent north beach too many house rules to get a good spot


----------



## dcdaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

hope see you at the tank i'll be the one wearing a black hat with a 15inch rod ( white) btw i and my father and wife stay all day from sun up to sun down at the tank anyone know other than plo or solomon to go fishing some place not too far we are from DC THANKS


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> You been back to The Tank recently.
> 
> ...


sorry I hadn't been following this thread. No, the last time I went out there was a few weeks ago. I hooked up one fat catfish, that was it. I'm having a really sh*tty year so far. Not for lack of trying either. Gonna have to get out on a boat soon.


----------

